# Do your Vs snore?



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Today is my day off and, after letting the girls out and feeding them, I went back to bed hoping to get a few more zzz's in. Well, not so much... my little Pacsirta took over with her "a cappella" snoring...  http://youtu.be/zJxoC88C57s (turn up the speakers)

Do your Vs snore?


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

How cute 
We can tell when Max is going to bed - he snores so loud, Skyy on other hand is very quiet.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I thought my husband snored bad, but Chuck will climb up with him and they shake the walls snoring together.


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Your youtube videos have rekindled my urge for a second V...if only I could get my wife on board.


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

*SerCopper*, make sure you look at the video where Sophie chewed up her couch ;D j/k It was our fault anyways!


----------



## SerCopper (Nov 1, 2011)

Oh I watched that one...she looked like she felt really bad  

Mine also has a destructive streak but luckily he takes it out on his stuffed toys. Why do you say it was your fault was she left alone for too long?


----------



## Looney (Sep 28, 2011)

not as loud as the cat!!!!!!!!!!! :


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

My V & my hubby have snoring competitions at night to see who can be louder. When they sleep on either side of me, it's like stereo snoring. I guess adding a 2nd V would get me surround-sound snores at night.


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Yes! Pips snores like no other! 

Love the video Suliko!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Not always, but if they have had a funfilled day and come home extremely tired, then yes.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Suliko - you think that is snoring - you have heard nothing yet. We have to turn the TV up in the evenings when Boris starts up.  

I thought he had a problem with his adinoids the snoring is so bad, now I know it is just a normal Vizsla thing!!!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Odin likes to smush his face against things while he's sleeping (your leg, the sofa, a blanket etc) it results in some pretty funny snoring noises. This morning they sounded like little snore growls.


----------



## mollys mum (Feb 3, 2012)

We get lots of loud sighs and groans as she settles down and then just when we think we can get some peace.....

....oh yes, Suliko, she snores

It's most un-lady like! :-[


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

OOOHHHH Yes...Snickers loves to sleep and snore. Snoring so loud that we're not sure who's snoring..the dogs or the humans...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, Willie snores when he's had a very busy day... but it is fairly quiet, and it always makes me smile.


----------



## newvizslamamma2012 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ellie n frankie are a symphony being farts n snores, throw the cat in the bunch u have mozart doggie style!!!!!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh yes! Elza snores too. First I thought something wasn't right with her nose but then realised she just keeps pushing her nose to things and squashes her nostril and that's when it's all kicks in!!! ;D 
I actually sleep with earplugs now for about a month or so and never slept better!!! Recommend it to anyone!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Rube's is a snorer too ;D


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the great responses! I am guessing that Pacsirta's snoring isn't that bad if I don't need any ear plugs ;D My oldest V. Sophie did do some louder breathing but never like Pacsirta, so I kind of worried initially. 

*SerCopper*, we deviated from the daily routine and didn't have the usual one-on-one play time in the evening after we had come back from a restaurant. We were actually so full that we passed out on that same V. couch lol  Sophie is extremely energetic and needs lots of stimulation to tire her out.


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

My husband can't understand why I find his snoring awful and complain about it constantly, but yet when Bella snores I think its lovely and very cute. What does he expect?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Bell - PIKE is a chick magnet! - I am trying to snore like him so I 2 will be welcome in the bed room! LOL


----------

